# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Online head ball exploits

## Watcher

*Online Head ball*




*Here some exploits for the game. Nothing too serious but makes your life easier.*

*If you want to play ranking matches but a lot of times unlucky when you go for "Fantastic" Entrance cost 55.000 ranking with too high players.* 

1. When game matches you with a player you don't want to play against then disconnect in less then 3 seconds of matching up. And wait 10+ seconds
what this does is leave the game without deducting money from you. This way you can make some serious gold farming easy players. And win trade late at night as there are not much players in "Fantastic"

2. If you want to rank up easy then try to get a weak internet connection. And play ranked matches in Amateur, Star and Legend. In this 3 if you got weak
internet connection it will match you up against computer. Matches against computer is easy mode as you will notice it got weak points like near opponent goal shooting up high in the goal. It will almost never stop the ball.

And why not the last 2 Champions and Fantastic? Because they don't want you too exploit the last 2 but you are allowed to exploit Amateur, Star and Legend....

----------

